# IDENTIFICAO DE ESPCIES > Invertebrados > Anemonas >  Anemonia sulcata? Identificao da Anemona/Coral

## Roberto Isidoro

Queria saber a raa e o nome desse coral?
Podem me dizer e qual as caractersticas dele?





 :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :Whistle:

----------


## Joo Castelo

Anmona da nossa costa  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas

Ateno que essas anmonas so muito agressivas e no compativeis com aqurios de recife.

Nenhuma espcie de  palhaos  faz simbiose com elas.

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

obrigado pela informao :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Ol: Viva
 uma anemona muito bonita que abunda na nossa costa e o resto j te disseram...por isso sugiro que logo que possas a entregues ao mar da nossa costa.
Acrescento apenas o nome cientifico e dois elos para imagens da mesma:

Anemonia sulcata

Anemonia sulcata

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------

